

Ask HN: What should I do with this website? - rnochumo

I have been working on a website with a developer I hired to build http://chatplode.com.<p>My initial vision was to try and mesh imgur and snapchat into a website - but believe I failed pretty miserably with it and don't really have the time to do anything more to it.<p>Should I sell it? Give it to somebody that can devote more time to it? Pull the plug all together?<p>I am honestly considering just handing it over to somebody else for no cost. Yeah I will lose money in it but it would be cool if somebody has a great enough vision for it and wants to see it do well I might just hand it over to you.<p>Thoughts?
======
L4mppu
It won't show anything when i try to send message. Cool concept tho.

------
stevekemp
I've uploaded a sample image here, so folks can see how the site works:

<http://chatplode.com/c/ozffxd>

~~~
rnochumo
Just so you know, the real-time chat usually works. Not sure what is wrong
with it now. I will try to get it fixed soon. The idea is that multiple people
can easily collaborate about an image in real time.

------
dboles99
I would be interested in taking this over from you. I'm looking for a project
right now and this looks really interesting. My email is:
daniel.boles@gmail.com.

------
jason_slack
Contact me, my e-mail is in my profile. I have a lot of ideas for this. It
goes, sort of, in had with an idea I was already working on.

------
adjin
i'm not sure having a lot of emphasise on deleting the image form the server
is appealing to users

